# Caos calmo



## brugola (11 Maggio 2009)

ieri l'ho visto.
una cagata pazzesca!!!!!!!!


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Maggio 2009)

*brugo*



Brugola ha detto:


> ieri l'ho visto.
> una cagata pazzesca!!!!!!!!



oh ecco qua.

meno  uno allora.

ho aperto il romanzo .

 mi sono arrestata alla prima pag.


----------



## Old Rocknroll (12 Maggio 2009)

*.......*

Ciao a tutte. Il vostro giudizio coincide con quello di molte persone amiche che l'hanno trovato inguardabile e/o illeggibile. Solo in pochi l'hanno apprezzato. E sono, guarda caso, uomini di mezza età che si trovano a fare un bilancio della loro vita. Come sembra che faccia il protagonista del romanzo. Sono curioso a questo punto.
Vi fò sapere. Buona giornata.


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Maggio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Ciao a tutte. Il vostro giudizio coincide con quello di molte persone amiche che l'hanno trovato inguardabile e/o illeggibile. Solo in pochi l'hanno apprezzato. E sono, guarda caso, uomini di mezza età che si trovano a fare un bilancio della loro vita. Come sembra che faccia il protagonista del romanzo. Sono curioso a questo punto.
> Vi fò sapere. Buona giornata.



non dico sia un capolavoro ma era gradevole.
La storia a me è piaciuta.
lui però è insopportabile


----------



## Old Anna A (12 Maggio 2009)

l'avesse interpretato daniel auteuil sarebbe stato un capolavoro..


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Maggio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> l'avesse interpretato daniel auteuil sarebbe stato un capolavoro..


Dio come mi piace!!!
l'hai visto "il mio amico giardiniere" con lui??
veramente una delizia!
lo adoro


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Maggio 2009)

*Guarda il trailer*





*Fotogallery*



*Cast tecnico*


*Regia:*

Jean Becker 
*Sceneggiatura:*

Jacques Monnet                          , Jean Becker                         , Jean Cosmos 
*Fotografia:*

Jean-Marie Dreujou 


*Cast*


*Magda: *

Alexia Barlier 
*Il pittore: *

Daniel Auteuil
*Hélène: *

Fanny Cottençon 
*Il giardiniere: *

Jean-Pierre Darroussin


*Dati*


*Titolo originale:*

 Dialogue avec mon jardinier

*Anno:*

 2007

*Nazione:*

 Francia

*Distribuzione:*





*Trama*


                                                                                 Un pittore parigino di successo, sulla cinquantina, torna alle sue radici nella casa dell’infanzia nella provincia francese. Non ha né le capacità né l’energia di occuparsi del terreno intorno alla casa e mette un annuncio per trovare un aiuto sul posto. Assolutamente per caso, il primo candidato – che si rivelerà quello giusto – è un vecchio compagno di scuola che il pittore non vede da quando erano bambini, e che diventerà il giardiniere.



                              Media voto
della critica2.8/5.00








                                                  Chi, tra tanto cinema di clamore e di furia, avverta il bisogno di rifugiarsi in un piccolo film semplice e pudico lo può trovare il Il mio amico giardiniere. È la storia della riscoperta di un´amicizia ...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (12 Maggio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Ciao a tutte. Il vostro giudizio coincide con quello di molte persone amiche che l'hanno trovato inguardabile e/o illeggibile. Solo in pochi l'hanno apprezzato. E sono, guarda caso, uomini di mezza età che si trovano a fare un bilancio della loro vita. Come sembra che faccia il protagonista del romanzo. Sono curioso a questo punto.
> Vi fò sapere. Buona giornata.


io sono una donna in giovane età e sebbene non apprezzi particolarmente Moretti ho gradito il film e ammirato gassman


----------



## ranatan (12 Maggio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> io sono una donna in giovane età e sebbene non apprezzi particolarmente Moretti ho gradito il film e ammirato gassman


Idem!
Non è certo un capolavoro, però non mi è dispiaciuto per nulla.
Gassman l'ho trovato davvero migliorato, sia fisicamenete sia come recitazione


----------



## brugola (12 Maggio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> *io sono una donna in giovane età* e sebbene non apprezzi particolarmente Moretti ho gradito il film e ammirato gassman


 
pure io eh?
secondo me è stato realizzato malissimo, lento e noioso


----------

